# What Kind Of Camera Do You Use?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Just curious, what kind of camera do y'all use to photograph your projects?


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

iPhone which is why all my shop photos are blurry.

Paul


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Canon Rebel


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My phone, Samsung Galaxy Note 2

It can take great pictures, I just need to do my part better


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no camera, thus no pics to show.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

PLK the iPhones can take some pretty cool shots with just some practice!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*A Kodak "Easy Share" CX6330 Digital Zoom.* 3.1Mega Pixels, 4x's Digital Zoom, 7 Picture Modes, Approx. $200.00.

5 Years Old, don't believe it's available any more. Also has a "Sandisk" 128MB Digital Card good for at least 200 Pictures, about $65.00.

*LOVE IT!!!*

PS: I have 4 other "Pro" Types "Nikon" "Pentax" Etc. Up in the closet gathering dust …LOL..
==================================================================








==================================================================








==================================================================









=================================================================









=================================================================


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Motorola Droid phone.
Just got the Sony Nex 7 but I am using it as a point and click since I don't know how to use it.

I am hopping to take a photography class someday.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i use a fuji finepix, its an older camera, but its still doing its job, so i will use it until it dies, that way when i get a new one,i will get the most up to date, i sure love these cameras,


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I use my phone (Droid RAZR), but my wife uses her Nikon DSLR. I've got to take good care of her and make sure she has good equipment.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

A Sony Alpha 850 digital SLR.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

iPhone 5S. My two larger digital cameras (a Lumix and Nikon) now both go unused. The 5S provides remarkable clarity, color balance, low light performance and is so easy to use in both the shop and for my finished box setting shots (see: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96842) that I no longer go to the bigger cameras at all. I've also used the iPhone to create two "photo documentaries" (ebooks) on box making and used the iPhone camera exclusively. Many digital cameras will do the job, but I have found the iPhone more than satisfactory.

It can also be extended in function using the OlloClip lenses and a simple tripod attachment, though handy, I don't really use these often.
Roger


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

I use a Kodak easyshare z650. Very simple to use not sure if it's available anymore. It's about 9 years old.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

An older Kodak Z model easy share. Sometimes the pics are good, sometimes they're not.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Kodak easy share M550 12 megapixels. Works for me.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nikon coolpix until Santa brought us both Samsung Exhibits for Christmas. I'll probably be using the Nikon for now until I can figure out how to put the pics from the phone in an upright manner on here.

The thing of it is, I LOVE my new phone. When a customer explains their desires to me (renovation contractor), I can pull up my entire photo gallery and find something I've done before, hand them the phone and say "do you mean something like this?". Instant gratification.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Canon, G12. I really need to build a light box/tent to help improve my pix.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

a Sony Cybershot with a smart card.
easy to down load to my Mac and photo program to send digitally to LJ's site


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

For pictures I use my Panasonic Lumix. Great lenses for the money.
For my videos I use a Canon Rebel T3i. Shoots professional quality HD video. Could use it for pictures too but don't bother to take it off the tripod for picture taking.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use a Nikon D3000 and have several different lenses to use for varying purposes. I always use a tripod and have a photo cube and a variety of lights.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

the cheap cameras i break them often and wife gets pissed off


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Old Nikon D100 because I've used Nikons since 1963 when I got my first Nikon F and have collected lenses since. It's all about the optics, not the megapixel count.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sony cybershot 8.1 mega pixels with a 1 gig memory stick.


----------



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

I love this little camera. I constructed a 3' square light box out of pvc, a white shower curtain, and 2 clip oon shop lights with 60 watt bulbs.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Samsung S3 mostly. Sometimes a Nikon Coolpix.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Greg wins, awesome setup.


----------



## Dkol (Mar 13, 2009)

I have used a variety of Nikon DSLRs which are really overkill for the most part. That being said, the ability to use manual exposure, set the f-stop to maximize focus and adjustable white balance is real handy.

Lighting is far more important the the camera used. A simple light tent and seamless background really do a wonderful job with any camera. Worst thing in the world is on-camera flash.

A tripod can make a big difference as well.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

8 yr. old Sony Cyber-shot


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Fujifilm finepix Z10fd. As mentioned in a previous thread, most projects are very customer defined, thus I don't consider them to be my projects. If it fails me anytime in the future, I'll probably just get another inexpensive camera.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

iPhone or one of my Canons (7d, T3i)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

gee greg, you dont do anything half baked do ya, what a set up, its worth it though huh, if you are going to photograph your work, then do it right, you have to, very nice set up …


----------



## dec11ad (Feb 20, 2013)

iPhone


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I personally don't think it makes much difference what you use to take your pictures. What does matter is:

good focus
sharp image
uncluttered background
good composition
good lighting

Whether it is a cell phone or small digital camera or DSLR or professional equipment, all of the above mentioned items come into play.

Take your time. Think about what you are attempting to do. Think about what pics you may have seen in magazines or on TV. Take a lot of pics. Film is cheep these days!  Then pick out the good ones and delete the others.

It is a very good idea to tweak each picture in some sort of photo editing program to adjust the exposure, contrast, crop out the ugly, unneeded stuff and sharpen the final image.

It sounds like a lot of work but it really is pretty easy. There are several free programs (Picasa) available to do this as well as the Paint program that comes with Windows.

Make 'em look good and by all means post them in the correct orientation. Nothing ruins a pic of your project quicker than to post it sideways. 

Note: Lately I have been using my cell phone because of easy accessibility but I have used a Sony Cybershot as well as the Canon 1DMKIII which was used for sports photography.

Here are some links to "How to build an expensive light tent" 
http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent
http://www.instructables.com/id/Super-Simple-Light-Tent/
And my favorite
http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent
I made the tent out of 1/2 inch pvc pipe. Make it any size you want. I didn't even use any glue.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anybody have an answer to getting the pic turned the right way. Sometimes is is easy and other times they are at 90 deg's.


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Canon 70D. Back when I was working, we traveled with a fifth-wheel camper rig, and I took lots of pictures. I have the good Canon lenses, so I stick with their bodies. The 70D was bought to record The Warden's dog trials. I am allowed to use it on occasion.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

MT_Stringer, you beat me to it! I was going to mention that the actual camera plays a limited part in it all.

I'm involved in a 365 photo challenge. Most of the shots have been done with my iPhone rather than my Nikon D7000. http://www.flickr.com/photos/cricketwalker/sets/72157639288059065/


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

madts…I use paint Shop pro for photo editing and it easily rotates the photos for proper orientation. Photos that are oriented improperly usually are ones taken with a cell phone. There are numerous photo editing programs that all do the same thing. You can also get some good photo editing programs for iPad and phones.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

duplicate


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Cricket…those are some mitey nice photos you took with your phone. Does your phone allow you to rotate and save the improperly aligned photos that so many people seem to have a problem achieving?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

It actually does it automatically so it must depend on the phone.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use Pentax optio.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting Greg.
Don't you have problems with color rendering due to those CFLs?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@ madts - that orientation problem has been my problem also. I have a Samsung S3. What I discovered is that if I crop the image using the in camera "crop" tool, the problem will be solved and the pic will post in the correct orientation.

Note that even if I don't want any part of the image cropped, just activating the "crop" tool and widen the crop to include as much of the image as possible, this makes the image orientation correct. I don't know why, but it just does.

On my iPad II, I downloaded the "PhotoGene". It may have cost a buck or two but it works well and has several tools to manipulate the images such as crop, frames, various exposure options, and rotate.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Canon 7D I use this camera for my photography and to make my patterns to make my scroll art.


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nikon 3100 dslr…when my wife lets me use it…could be why I haven't posted any pics

mike


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

Canon Rebel for smoke shots of the crap people argue about, and in a pinch I have fone

Canon EOS 7D for the things that count


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S4
or
Canon Digital Rebel DSLR

My Samsung phone takes good pictures and has a lot of built in tools to edit. However, it is extremely difficult for a phone camera with such a small lens to compete with a DSLR.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

My iPhone 5 and my Motorola Xoom tablet. I like the fact the images get uploaded immediately to Google Drive and I can the post 'em no problem, or I can post the here right from the camera. I do have a bit of a hard time predicting when the images will post rotated from their proper orientation.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I use both a Canon Rebel PLUS my Galaxy S3. IMO, the IMPORTANT thing is to use PhotoshopCS4 (shadows & highlights) correction settings to balance the back-lighting and tone. That alone makes nearly any image look professionally shot.

I can't remember if Photoshop Elements (freebie version) has that feature or not.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I have to have good photos for the magazines I write for. For some photo shoots I use a decent Cannon on a tripod with special lighting, but most of my photos that are published are iPhone 4S or 5 photos.

The key is to have the "HDR on". Here is a low light iPhone photo:


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

This is the Tools of the Trade Magazine piece that used a set of iPhone 4S photos with "HDR on". Not studio photography, but good enough to print.

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/hand-tools/carpenter-discovers-a-treasure-trove-of-tools_o.aspx


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Sony NEX-6, great for everything including movies. I am glad I took the leap to a serious camera.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a Nikon D7000, when I take my pics. A little Bird Feeding this morn.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a Nikon L5 and I love it. I had one stolen and have since bought 3 more. The one problem I have with them is the battery cover.Iit comes loose and on the last one I bought it has a piece cracked out of it. Nikon says there are no parts for this camera , so I made and aluminum cover place and drilled a tapped a hole in the case to hold it on. Problem solved.

Cheers, Jim


----------

